# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  продам яды от крыс и мышей

## Ольга76

от мышей -  БАКТОРОДЕНЦИД проваренное зерно пропитанное бактерией в норки и полю
Бактороденцид - зерновая приманка на которой выращены бактерии мышиного тифа Исаченко. Препарат имеет четкую выборочную патогенность. Эффективный против многих мышиноподобных грызунов


от крыс БАКТОКУМАРИН - представляет собой препарат, содержащий бактерии тифа грызунов (штамм Исаченко и Прохорова) и натриевую соль зоокумарина. Готовый препарат по внешнему виду – влажное зерно. Бактокумарин содержит в 1 г 5-6 млрд. микробных тел и 0,015-0,02 % натриевой соли зоокумарина. 
       Биопрепарат безвреден для людей , теплокровных животных , птиц , рыб. Не накапливается в растениях , не загрязняет окружающую среду. При работе необходимо соблюдать общепринятые меры предосторожности: при работе с препаратом не есть , не пить и не курить. После работы хорошо вымыть руки с мылом.


1 кг 50 грн от 15-20 кг
доставка Новой почтой
срок изготовления 1-2 дня в зависимости от кол-ва

ДЕРАТЕЗ 100 грн 1 кг злаковые зерна бактерии Исаченко (Salmonella enteritidis var. Issatschenko, 100 млн. микроб. кл./г)  аэросил (порошок диоксида кремния, абсорбент) и мела. Механизм действия При попадании обработанных зерен в желудок грызуна быстро развивается острая кишечная инфекция – сальмонеллез, которая вызывает гибель вредителя уже через 5-7 суток. Продукт не токсичен, поэтому может применяться как на открытом грунте, так и в жилом помещении. Его эффективность составляет около 89 % и выше, особенно если пользоваться им умело. В жилой зоне его подкладывают в места массового обитания вредителей. На полях и пастбищах зараженные зерна нужно размещать возле обнаруженных нор, у основания деревьев, кустарников, около стогов сена, кучи сорняков или листьев.

----------


## Ольга76

ап

----------


## Ольга76

ап

----------


## Ольга76

ап

----------


## Ольга76

ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  04.03.2019 в 08:59 ----------

ап

----------


## Ольга76

всегда есть в наличии

----------


## Кокс-

если тещю отравить сколько надо

----------


## Ольга76

> если тещю отравить сколько надо


    что ж вы так своих тещ не любите)))

----------


## Кокс-

кто их любит вечно лезут куда собака не суёт

----------


## Ольга76

> кто их любит вечно лезут куда собака не суёт


   яды от крыс и мышей (грызунов)

----------


## Ольга76

в продаже

----------


## Ольга76

в продаже

---------- Сообщение добавлено  08.10.2019 в 10:43 ----------

в продаже

----------


## Ольга76

ап

----------


## Ольга76

в продаже

----------


## Старенький Котик

От какого количества продаете в розницу ?

----------


## Ольга76

> От какого количества продаете в розницу ?


  от 2-3 кг

----------


## Ольга76

в продаже

----------


## Ольга76

Изменение цен: бактокумарин (крысы) , бактороденцид (мыши,крысы) до 10 кг - 100 грн. Свыше мешка цена . ниже. Дератез (крысы,мыши) 80-100 грн за кг. В наличии жидкий бактороденцид (для самостоятельно обработки).  Действие: заражанение мышиным тифом колонии, потомства.

----------


## Ольга76

в продаже

----------


## Ольга76

в продаже

----------


## Ольга76

в продаже (и ЖЕКам на подвалы тоже, фермерские хозяйства поля, животноводство, частный дом и пр.)

----------


## Ольга76

цены уточняйте

----------


## Ольга76

Продаю есть готовый, есть жидкий(когда готовите сами)

----------


## Deja vu2

от крыс  - какой лучше?

----------


## Ольга76

> от крыс  - какой лучше?


 гель

----------

